# fernie b.c.



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

my buddy mike, me and my bro (he's a planker, but we still love him)


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

haha dude the third pic is crazy its pretty steep i would definietly go flyin into those trees of somethin haha


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

ooooh weee!
I went in february last year, and the year before!

WICKED conditions both years... Absolutely beautiful. 2 feet of powder in all the bowls.

















I cannot wait till valentines day weekend. Im making a trip out there!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet it wasn't nearly as good this year, from I've heard.



YanTheMan said:


> ooooh weee!
> I went in february last year, and the year before!
> 
> WICKED conditions both years... Absolutely beautiful. 2 feet of powder in all the bowls.
> ...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah it was an absolute gongshow.

These were the best conditions I have seen in my life.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

When did you go up there? From what I've heard from my buddy that lives up there is that this is one of the worst seasons he's seen in a while. Glad to hear that you got some good snow. 
I was there last year doing some boarding in the backcountry. When I jumped off the sled, I sunk past my waist in powder and had to swim to the steep section to strap in. I never even dreamed that powder could be that good!


----------



## gezsweet (Sep 1, 2007)

awesome photo's. I'm considering venturing over to Fernie next winter. just curious as to how busy does it get? are the slopes usually packed or do they tend to be fairly quiet?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> When did you go up there? From what I've heard from my buddy that lives up there is that this is one of the worst seasons he's seen in a while. Glad to hear that you got some good snow.
> I was there last year doing some boarding in the backcountry. When I jumped off the sled, I sunk past my waist in powder and had to swim to the steep section to strap in. I never even dreamed that powder could be that good!


His review says he went in 07... So although it is a nice review and nice pictures, not really that relevant to current snow / conditions. Of course this review was during a big storm, so it's gonna be all good. But this winter has been pretty sparse in the Rockies, pow days have been few and far between, so I doubt anyone who's been in 09 would post such a stoked review. Don't fear though, hopefully march will be epic.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Yeah it was an absolute gongshow.
> 
> These were the best conditions I have seen in my life.


Really??? This valentines day, 09??? I thought they hadn't had any fresh snow for a few week before that... And a pretty thin base too. If you are claiming pow pow I want pics or it didn't happen


----------



## soaljack (Dec 31, 2011)

*Fernie vid*

Fernie is amazing!!!

GoPRO HERO2 - Fernie - First Day POW POW - YouTube


----------

